# EPI hollow body..



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I really like this axe... It's got a great sound and its easy to play... No fret markers is working on me a little since its a dot studio version but I'm getting the hang of it... A few slip ups but not too bad...:brew:


----------

